# Brewbrite, Who Uses It And How Do U Use It?



## SJW (20/5/12)

I gave it a go for the first time this weekend. After the bioil and the wort was chilled I mixed up a heaped teaspoon in about 100mls of cold water and added it to the whirlpool. Compared with 1/2 a whirlflock tabn that leaves my wort bright and clear prior to transfer the brewbrite was very cloudy. So I let it sit for 1/2 hour and transfered to the fermenter.
Even the 1.25 litre bottle I ran off for a starter iks still very cloudy. What did I do wrong and what should I do? I plan on hitting the fermenter with gelatine for a few days prior to kegging but all reports say this stuff rocks, so it this normal?

Steve


----------



## Rowy (20/5/12)

SJW said:


> I gave it a go for the first time this weekend. After the bioil and the wort was chilled I mixed up a heaped teaspoon in about 100mls of cold water and added it to the whirlpool. Compared with 1/2 a whirlflock tabn that leaves my wort bright and clear prior to transfer the brewbrite was very cloudy. So I let it sit for 1/2 hour and transfered to the fermenter.
> Even the 1.25 litre bottle I ran off for a starter iks still very cloudy. What did I do wrong and what should I do? I plan on hitting the fermenter with gelatine for a few days prior to kegging but all reports say this stuff rocks, so it this normal?
> 
> Steve



Maaaaaaaaaaaate 4gms in a bit of cold water added 10mins before the end of the boil is the drum I got on my packet. I do this and its the ducks.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (20/5/12)

agreed, you got the dose wrong or some issue with storage, no need for filters with this stuff....


----------



## doon (20/5/12)

I put two teaspoons in cup of warm water and mix then chuck in 10-15 mins before end of boil


----------



## TidalPete (20/5/12)

Rowy said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaate 4gms in a bit of cold water added 10mins before the end of the boil is the drum I got on my packet. I do this and its the ducks.



One tablespoon per 24 litre batch added at 10 minutes is the go here. Mix as per above but beware of using aged BrewBrite. Am starting to get diminishing results with my approx 2-year-old BrewBrite & countering this by adding polyclar after dropping fermentation temp to 1.0 deg c.
Time to ditch & use my latest BB purchase.

TP


----------



## TidalPete (20/5/12)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> no need for filters with this stuff....



 

TP


----------



## kelbygreen (20/5/12)

has said one heaped teaspoon mixed in cold water and add at whirlpool. Mark told me it has to be put in above 80c to work as it clumps in hot water not cold water so cooling first it defying the whole purpose of its use


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (20/5/12)

kelbygreen said:


> has said one heaped teaspoon mixed in cold water and add at whirlpool. Mark told me it has to be put in above 80c to work as it clumps in hot water not cold water so cooling first it defying the whole purpose of its use



that just did my head in :blink:


----------



## Batz (20/5/12)

I started using BB as I would whirlflock, 10mins before boil ends. Mark set me straight and now I chuck it in at flame out, then whirpool.
Whatever works for you I suppose, my BB is getting a bit long in the tooth Pete, I better keep an eye on it as I was expecting it to last for ages.


----------



## humulus (20/5/12)

I use 1 heaped teaspoon made up into a slurry and ditched in at whirlpool,you can physically see it clump stuff together.....love it :icon_cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (20/5/12)

I follow directions on packet that says 4g / 23L.
Re hydrate in a small amount of tepid water prior to use.
I was adding it at 10mins, changed to FO last 2 brews and it seems to work just as well.
I am quite happy with its performance for sure, no messing around on the cold side needed, just 5 - 7 days at -1 after primary and the beer is generally good to go.
Stored in vacuum sealed bag.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (20/5/12)

I do same as Pete. Really great results. All my beers are clear after the yeast drops with no filtering. Way better results than whirl floc.


----------



## kelbygreen (20/5/12)

mines half gone and its only been under 6 months! Maybe I brew more?? I like it havnt had any troubles at whirlpool. I guess mark says this as when you whirlpool you break everything up anyway so it all has to clump back together.


----------



## Fat Bastard (20/5/12)

I've been finding that 2 flat teaspoon's worth works much better than one. I've got 2 identical red IPA's here, brewed a week apart and the first one with a double teaspoon was clear 2 weeks after bottling and the second with one teaspoon is still muddy after 6 weeks.

Will have to try adding it at whirlpool and see what happens.


----------



## kelbygreen (20/5/12)

well marks instructions say one HEAPED teaspoon. so technically its about 2 flat teaspoons (maybe more)


----------



## Fat Bastard (20/5/12)

One of the reasons I don't like measurements such as Heaped Teaspoons!

Might as well start adding handfulls of hops!


----------



## barls (20/5/12)

i use 8 grams in 50 odd litres and it works well for me.


----------



## Brewman_ (20/5/12)

kelbygreen said:


> well carks instructions say one HEAPED teaspoon. so technically its about 2 flat teaspoons (maybe more)




Yeh I have a pot of this, used it once and went back to whirlflock. Just suits me better. Still 99% left in the box of this stuff. I have to say when I used it, it worked fine, no problems, but hey so does the whirlfloc? I won't change for the sake of it.


Bye the way way the instructions on my packet are:

10 inutes before the end of the boil added at a rate of 10 - 20 g/hl (usually 15g/hl). Approximately 1 rounded teaspoon, (3.75g) / 25Litres of wort. Followed by some appropriate warnings and MSDS information.

So no need for bucket chemistry, the instructions are pretty well "cleer". And I do think that a rounded teaspoon / tablespoon can still be used in brewing because some people like that, I personally convert all units to grams and litres, but I am able to measue these with scales - but not all brewers have these.

Fear


----------



## kelbygreen (20/5/12)

yeah mine says the same but mark told me to use it in the whirlpool. Not sure if this is better but its what I have done and it works. I see your point with whirfloc I agree its great and today my beer was almost clear anyway apart from convection befor I added the brewbrite. If I left it prob 15 mins more and whirlpooled let it settle I prob wouldnt need anything. My wort is usually clear as apart from a bit of convection when I whirlpool so what I use I guess is not relevant


----------



## Brewman_ (21/5/12)

Hi Kelbygreen,
Yeh it is supposed to go into the whirlpool.

I still have it and if someone inspires me to use it again I certainly will, so, I am just undecided on it?

Fear


----------



## verysupple (12/6/13)

Resurrecting this...

I do concentrated boils (16 L) then dilute to 20 - 25 L.

I know the performance of this type of fining is sensitive to concentration (i.e. g of BrewBrite per L). So for the goal of coagulating proteins etc. (the carageenan part) I figure I should be using the correct amount for 16 L. For the removal of polyphenols (haze prevention - PVPP part) I figure I should use the correct amount for the fermentor volume, as I assume this process happens in the fermentor not during chilling.

So should I be adding the correct amount for the 16 L boil or the fermentor volume? Any other concentrated brewers use this stuff?


----------



## treefiddy (12/6/13)

Quantity for 16 L in the kettle at/before FO.

It's not designed to go in the fermenter, use PVPP as you cold crash if you still have chill haze problems.


----------



## verysupple (12/6/13)

Thanks, treefiddy. But if it's not designed to work in the FV why would they bother putting PVPP in it? If I was going to add plain PVPP to the FV I'd just use Whirlfloc/Irish moss in the kettle. I thought this was supposed to be like a 2-in-1 sort of thing.

I think I'll just use the correct amount for 16 L, as you said, and hope it helps the haze. If it doesn't, schmeh, it's not like I can _taste_ the haze anyway


----------



## treefiddy (12/6/13)

It's a mixture of PVPP and Irish Moss. PVPP is commonly used in the FV but I've not heard anyone adding irish moss.
PVPP works at any stage, just sometimes its more effective.

In the kettle there is plenty of break material for both clarifying agents to stick to and drop out.
Post ferment the irish moss doesn't have break material to stick to, so it might help to drop out yeast or other proteins, or it may just float around and give you a nice seaweed taste.
Who knows? No ones stopping you, but unless you have clarity issues theres really no need to find out.


----------



## verysupple (12/6/13)

I do have a chill haze issue but it's not causing any harm (other than my brewing pride). I guess I'll be happy with the kettle fining side of things.


----------



## nathan_madness (12/6/13)

verysupple said:


> I do have a chill haze issue but it's not causing any harm (other than my brewing pride). I guess I'll be happy with the kettle fining side of things.


I used "Whirfloc" in the kettle along with "Isinglass" in my last 2 lagers added it at -2deg left it for 7 days then kegged and served at 2deg crystal clear . That will fix your chill haze.


----------

